# laparoscopic resection of hepatic cyst



## Pfukada (Jun 18, 2012)

The general surgeon did a laparoscopic rescetion of a hepatic cyst in segments V, VI, VII & VIII.  I haven't been able to find a CPT that fits the descritption of what the doctor did.  The closest I could find was an open code: 47120 (Hepatectomy, resection of liver; partial lobectomy).  

Has anyone ever coded for a laparoscopic version of a partial lobectomy?  Do I have to use the unlisted laparoscopic procedure code for the liver 47379?  The claims clerk is going to love that one.

Any & all help in this matter would be most greatly appreciated.  I have been hunting for over half an hour & haven't been able to find anything.

Thank you,

Pamela ***ada
Coding Dept
Maui Medical Group


----------



## sscott@hogonc.com (Apr 22, 2019)

Does anyone know a better code for a laparoscopic resection of a liver cyst without a partial lobectomy? All I can find is the unlisted code 47379.


----------

